# .properties Datei aktualisieren



## AndieDuframe (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine eigentlich sehr kurze Frage. 
Wie kann ich Einträge in einer .properties Datei aktualisieren, sprich überschreiben. Ich will nur einen Wert ändern. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## zerix (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube diese Frage hättest du dir selbst beantworten können, wenn du dir mal die API angeschaut hättest. 

Bei der Klasse Properties gibt es die Methode put(), mit der du Keys und Values hinzufügen kannst. Mit der Methode store(), der du einen OutputStream übergibst, kannst du die Properties dann in einer Datei speichern. Wenn du einen FileOutputStream übergibst, mit dem gleichen Pfad und Dateinamen, wird die Datei überschrieben.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## AndieDuframe (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

danke erstmal, aber soweit war ich auch schon. ;-)  Das Problem ist das die Datei einen bestimtmen Aufbau haben muss. Wenn ich nun die Datei per store schreibe werden zwar sämtlichen Keys und Werte geschrieben, aber (HashMap-typisch) ungeordner und ohne jeglichen Aufbau.
Ich will den Aufbau, Kommentare etc. aus der eingelesenen Datei übernehmen und nur einen Wert ändern.


----------



## zerix (7. Mai 2007)

In einem anderen Thread hatten wurde ein ähnliches Problem schon mal besprochen. Das momentane Ergebnis ist, dass man das selbst umsetzen muss, mit einem BufferedInputStream bzw PrintWriter.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Kulabac (7. Mai 2007)

Erinnert mich irgendwie sehr an das Problem von Serpil ein paar Threads weiter unten: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/273387-properties-dateien-auslesen.html

Aber wenn du schon eine Datei hast, Properties lassen sich z.B. unter anderem als XML-Datei schreiben, reicht es doch, diese Datei zu editieren und den Wert zu ändern (?). Und gerade wenn's XML ist, kann man sich auch schnell eben ein kleines Progrämmchen dafür schreiben


----------



## AndieDuframe (7. Mai 2007)

Servus nochmal,

also den Post habe ich bereits gelsen, aber es ist nicht das was ich bruache.
Sie wollte es sortieren, das muss ich nicht, sondern im vorhandenen Schema der bisherigen Datei blieben und diese hat eine bestimmte Form aber keine bestimmte Formatierung.
XML kommt leider auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## zerix (7. Mai 2007)

Ihr Problem ist deinem Problem sehr ähnlich. Sie wollte es in der Reihenfolge einlesen, wie es in der Datei steht. Das wäre ja bei dir Vorraussetzung, wenn du in dieser Reihenfolge wieder abspeichern möchtest.
Also ihr Grundproblem ist deinem ähnlich und da ist es halt zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es mit nem BufferedReader eingelesen werden muss und in deinem Fall mit einem PrintWriter wieder in einer Datei geschrieben werden muss.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## AndieDuframe (7. Mai 2007)

Ok, ich sehe es ja ein, ich muss was eigenes erfinden  
Aber, wieso soll ich den explizit den PrintWriter nutzen? Siehst du Vorteile bei dem im Vergleich zu den anderen Writern?


----------



## zerix (7. Mai 2007)

Der PrintWriter war nur ein Beispiel.

MFG

zEriX


----------

